# Best way to clean blinds



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

Sorry not sure where to post this, so please move if in wrong place  

Can someone please tell me the best way to clean blinds? They are white and I am not sure how to clean them   I normally put anything and everything in washing machine or dishwasher, don't think I can do that with the blinds  

Do I have to buy a special cleaning agent for them?

Thank you x
oh forgot to say they are not the plastic ones


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Try this

http://www.goodhousekeeping.co.uk/index.php/chatroom/topic/5463

and this

http://www.ehow.com/how_4700462_clean-roller-blinds.html

/links


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Ohhh thats fab thank you, I never even thought to do a search  

I will do them today   thank you x


----------

